

​The best Chromebook ever: Google's 2015 Pixel - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/article/the-best-chromebook-ever-the-chromebook-pixel-2015/

======
karmakaze
I found it 'interesting' to see they speak of the dual-core i5 and i7 as an
upgrade, never mentioning the number of cores. All 5th gen mobile i7's are
2-core. [http://ark.intel.com/products/family/84979/5th-Generation-
In...](http://ark.intel.com/products/family/84979/5th-Generation-Intel-
Core-i7-Processors#@Mobile)

------
wukoje
Jesus christ, Google certainly got right certain things when it comes to
laptops. For example the screen ration is really good and some elements of the
interior but this guy really ...

------
edvinbesic
From the article: "Yes, I know, I know, many of you think that a Chromebook is
just a Chrome Web browser on a laptop. Sure, and a Porsche Cayenne is just a
car.

The 2015 Chromebook Pixel's 2.4GHz Intel Core i7 is as fast a processor as
you'll find on any laptop today. By comparison, Apple's brand new MacBook tops
out with a 1.3GHz dual-core Intel Core M processor. It's like comparing a
dirt-track car with a Formula One racer."

Stopped reading right there.

~~~
wodenokoto
I thought that was an odd comparison too. Given it's price and size, shouldn't
it be compared with the MacBook pro?

------
AcerbicZero
Not even remotely objective, but a decent enough propaganda piece that
highlights the major high points of the Pixel.

